# Eventus magister stultorum (est)



## Dimme

Hello. Can you tell me please what does it mean? Thank you.


----------



## shannenms

Events (are) the teacher of the stupid.

I think it is a proverb


----------



## Anne345

The event is the teacher of stupids.


----------



## wonderment

Experience is the teacher of fools. Or as Eleanor Roosevelt put it: “Learn from the mistakes of others. You can’t live long enough to make them all yourself.”


----------



## Anne345

Or
Those who learn (only) from events are fools


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Latin eventus could mean *fate* as much as *event* or *experience*.

Hence, “if you let fate be your teacher, you are stupid”, or more literally: “Fate is (only) master of the fools.”

Morale: Take fate into your own hands!

Just a thought...
 ​


----------



## Cagey

I'm not so familiar with "eventus" used with the sense of inevitabiltity of English "fate".

In context this line has the meaning Anne gives it.

Nec euentus modo hoc docet—stultorum iste magister est—sed eadem ratio (Livy 22.39)

"Nor does experience (consequence/ outcome/ result) alone teach this - _that_ is the teacher of fools- but even reason."​


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Cagey said:
			
		

> In context this line has the meaning Anne gives it.


 No doubt about that!

What about without the context of Tite-Live ? Would _Anne345_ agree on my interpretation?
 ​


----------

